# A Love Story



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

This 80 year old woman was arrested for shop lifting in a supermarket. When she went before the judge he asked her, "What did you steal?" She replied, "A can of peaches." 

The judge asked her why she had stolen the can of peaches and she replied that she was hungry. The judge then asked her how many peaches were in the can. 

She replied "6". 

The judge then said, "I will give you 6 days in jail." 

Before the judge could actually pronounce the punishment, the woman's husband stood up and spoke and asked the judge if he could say something. 

The judge said, "What is it?"

The husband said, "She also stole a can of peas."


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2009)

greatBev


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2019)

I like the daft ones


----------

